# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Average spotting

## Neckshot

We went for a walk this arvo so I took the camera along.we seen a few deer but when we got to our last spot for the day we spotted one deer 600yds away or did we!!!.I seen one deer so did the mate then when I reviewed the tape later tonight I got a surprise.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux31zZ8Uyl0

----------


## Rushy

The video wouldn't load for me but it is probably my iPad and the wifi connection that I am using

----------


## veitnamcam

Second one was well camouflaged

----------


## Rushy

Looks like you should go back Neckshot.

----------


## BRADS

Easy meat there mate from where you are :Wink: 
Was that Vince chirping away in the background?

----------


## Neckshot

> Easy meat there mate from where you are
> Was that Vince chirping away in the background?


Easy shot but massive effort to retreive for an arvo :Sad: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Hinds by the look? Best left this time of year anyway Neckers.

----------


## Neckshot

> Hinds by the look? Best left anyway Neckers.


Yea hind and yearling who hasn't been given the boot maybe,we filmed and weren't really hunting there is a nasty gorge between us and these clearings that take around 3 hrs of tears and blown diffs :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> Yea hind and yearling who hasn't been given the boot maybe,we filmed and weren't really hunting there is a nasty gorge between us and these clearings that take around 3 hrs of tears and blown diffs
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Good call, just to watch them then. That the western side of the Ruahines Jase? I will give you those marks I have for up there, when I find the toaster file I have from when working up there.

----------


## Neckshot

> Good call, just to watch them then. That the western side of the Ruahines Jase? I will give you those marks I have for up there, when I find the toaster file I have from when working up there.


Very east of the Ruahienes  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> Very east of the Ruahienes 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Arrrggg! Sorry mate, I meant east. Western side is best in the winter but. :Grin:  We were based near Wakarara. Few Sika around there.

----------


## Neckshot

> Arrrggg! Sorry mate, I meant east. Western side is best in the winter but. We were based near Wakarara. Few Sika around there.


East of eastern Ruahines lol :Sad:  :Grin: :p

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> East of eastern Ruahines lol:p
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, yeah I got ya. I must admit, I thought there were only stock botherers and their little farms out that way :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Yeah, yeah I got ya. I must admit, I thought there were only stock botherers and their little farms out that way


hows the fishing going?
Our family has had a farm at Wakarara since time began..... NEVER seen a sika, or any taken out by anyone else.

----------


## R93

> hows the fishing going?
> Our family has had a farm at Wakarara since time began..... NEVER seen a sika, or any taken out by anyone else.


WTF are you on about now? I was operating a machine on venison at/near Wakarara in the winter of 2011. Seen sika, plenty of, I might add, not that far away. Maybe you dont fucking know everything eh?
When I get back to my laptop tonight, I will post a couple picks that have 2 sika we shot and I am sure it has the valley between Wakarara range and the ruahines in the background.
Would that shut your gob?

----------


## BRADS

I no fuck all :Have A Nice Day: 
But your trolling threads looking for a scrap as usual.
Never seen a sika come out of any these carparks....a bit of flying time two the north yes....wakarara no

----------


## Dundee

Looks like a bloody long haul there Neckshot,good call leaving them.

----------


## Neckshot

> Looks like a bloody long haul there Neckshot,good call leaving them.


There on borrowed Time :Wink: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> Never seen a sika come out of any these carparks....a bit of flying time two the north yes....wakarara no


Interesting. They must all have taken a taxi past Wakarara on their way to the Tararuas :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Interesting. They must all have taken a taxi past Wakarara on their way to the Tararuas


I  understand they where released there illegally???

----------


## R93

> I  understand they where released there illegally???


Yeah in taxi's

----------


## Neckshot

> Yeah in taxi's


They never paid there fair either........they just bolted, that's why they have been hunted ever since by angry taxi drivers getting lost in the bush :rolleyes:

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> They never paid there fair either........they just bolted, that's why they have been hunted ever since by angry taxi drivers getting lost in the bush :rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Nothing worse than a pissed off cabby. I left quite a few in the lurch on Orchard Road ( but us Kiwi's had a reputation for doing that shit).

----------


## Neckshot

> Nothing worse than a pissed off cabby. I left quite a few in the lurch on Orchard Road ( but us Kiwi's had a reputation for doing that shit).


Orchard road aye Rushy :Wink:  I don't remember any allyways down that road you must of ran like shit thru those grotty paddocks down there.I split a few up Don Buck........ a labyrinth to a indian cabby :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Orchard road aye Rushy I don't remember any allyways down that road you must of ran like shit thru those grotty paddocks down there.I split a few up Don Buck........ a labyrinth to a indian cabby


Singapore Neckshot not Massey.

----------


## Neckshot

> Singapore Neckshot not Massey.


You guys got paid shitloads to be over there...............oh wait this is after a night in town aye :Wink: with a quick stop at the buku lounge???? Ten dollar f#$kie two dollar Su%kie :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Mate when I was there we got double pay and the conversion rate was something like six to one.  We were twenty four hour millionaires once a fortnight.

----------


## Neckshot

Robbie

----------


## R93

> I was operating a machine on venison at/near Wakarara in the winter of 2011. Seen sika, plenty of, I might add, not that far away.
> When I get back to my laptop tonight, I will post a couple picks that have 2 sika we shot and I am sure it has the valley between Wakarara range and the ruahines in the background.


Pics are not exactly as I remember them, but if you know the area you will know, they are taken where I said I was operating.
The Sika were shot within 6mins or .1 of where they are being gutted.

----------


## Neckshot

> Pics are not exactly as I remember them, but if you know the area you will know, they are taken where I said I was operating.
> The Sika were shot within 6mins or .1 of where they are being gutted.
> 
> 
> Attachment 16687Attachment 16688


Any other bits you want to twink!!,it looks like you were operating in a Robbie yeah?

----------


## R93

> Any other bits you want to twink!!,it looks like you were operating in a Robbie yeah?


RavenII Jase. The machine is not mine. The fella on the ute leased it, I drove it. Not sure where it is now, but less hassle showing anything about it.
I took the pic.
I was told no machine worked from the area for 20yrs and I was mistaken as to where I was operating. :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

did you fly that gutter around? hes on the heavy side for a small machine :Grin:

----------


## R93

> did you fly that gutter around? hes on the heavy side for a small machine


The machine had no drama with him in it mate. He was an awesome shot, but got tired and slow when there was a heap to do.

----------


## Neckshot

> The machine had no drama with him in it mate. He was an awesome shot, but got tired and slow when there was a heap to do.


I can relate!

----------

